# First Meet of 2010 Pics



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Here's pics that I took of yesterdays meet. First 39 or so pics are with a Canon Rebel XT and the rest are with a Nikon D60.

http://photobucket.com/solidjakejan16meetpics


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> Here's pics that I took of yesterdays meet. First 39 or so pics are with a Canon Rebel XT and the rest are with a Nikon D60.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/solidjakejan16meetpics


:thumbup:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Those are some great pictures! There were lots of crispy clean cars there!

My favorites were the E30 M3 with the projectors and the Laguna Seca Blue M3 'Vert.

Oh, your car didn't look half bad either. :thumbup::thumbup:

and LOL at the guy driving around with this crap hanging out of his trunk-










:rofl:


----------



## Dad's Toy (Nov 14, 2009)

nice array of cars and some fine shots!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

I can feel the NY winter through those pics, though it's sunny.

Where did you guys meet?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

v12 said:


> I can feel the NY winter through those pics, though it's sunny.
> 
> Where did you guys meet?


It was like 50 degrees on Saturday 

First set was at Astoria Park under the Grand Central and the rest were at floyd bennett field


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't realize it was this past W/E. Yeah, the temp was great.

Those locations are nice spots to meet-up: spacious and empty!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Should we do a bimmerfest meet at Astoria Park one Sunday?


----------

